# Jah Drop



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

ok so i know what it is but were is it and i know that josh bender has crashed on itt 4 times. dose anybody know of anybody that has acutally landet it. And what bike is josh bender rideing in this vid 



. and how much travle dose it have looks like 15in thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## BFloFoxRider. (Dec 28, 2006)

naw it doesnt look like that much
ive heard he's landed it already =]


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

Why do you care?


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

this dosent look like that much you b crazy


----------



## BFloFoxRider. (Dec 28, 2006)

DeepSouthBuilder said:


> Why do you care?


 yea i doubt paul would hit it... let alone walk up to the edge... but then again you cant blame him


----------



## BFloFoxRider. (Dec 28, 2006)

phib1134 said:


> this dosent look like that much you b crazy


oh jk. i think ts the monster fork... like 10-12 inches of travel i forget


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

its more than 12 because the risse big foot is 12 and joshs looks bigger


----------



## n8whitie (Dec 18, 2006)

It looks like an "AVALANCHE" fork to me...... but maybe I'm wrong


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Its a risse bigfoot in front 12in (1 foot) and i the rear we have 13in i think


----------



## BFloFoxRider. (Dec 28, 2006)

how the heck does it get 13 inches? maybe the ratio?


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm petty positive those stickers say Avalanche. Bender is a tool, maybe you kids should focus more on bike skill than taking five cranks and then pulling up.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

Funny it says Avalanche in big red and yellow letters.

If you've seen him hit a drop you'd know that he lands all over the back tire. He isn't even good at his "expertise". He's just had some luck a few times.
The few remaining Bender fans need to get over it. And no no one's ever made it. He had to crash it four times before deciding that the tranny wasn't steep enough.

Funny how he got to name it as he's never stuck it or done any work short of raking it out. If it were a climbing route he would be shunned for that.


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

balfabiker22 said:


> Its a risse bigfoot in front 12in (1 foot) and i the rear we have 13in i think


naw this is a big foot. the one he has is fatter and looks like more travle


----------



## BFloFoxRider. (Dec 28, 2006)

oh well
i was saying it was like a bigfoot travel wise
i wasnt sure what fork it was... sick bike though


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

i never said i was a bender fan i just say a vid of him doing the jah drop and was wondering what bike that was.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

BFloFoxRider. said:


> oh well
> i was saying it was like a bigfoot travel wise
> i wasnt sure what fork it was... sick bike though


Don't you mean: Useless retarded bike.


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

are you guys kiding me?! you cant read the word AVALANCHE on the fork?????????????????????????????


----------



## BFloFoxRider. (Dec 28, 2006)

DeepSouthBuilder said:


> Don't you mean: Useless retarded bike.


yea it is gay in the sense that it has WAY too much travel. i would get one but it looks sick. 8 inches all around is plenty of travel idk why he nedded that much. even though he basically hucked a cliff


----------



## dhslovak (Sep 8, 2004)

ever seen the vid of Bender doing a backflip? Yeah, whatever your opinion of the guy as a rider it takes SOME skill to pull a backflip on a bike that big. Granted, there are kids that are like 12 that can do the same on a HT, but it just looks hard as heck to pull off with over a foot of travel.


----------



## dhslovak (Sep 8, 2004)

here's the vid of it





(one of the few times I've actually seen him stick a landing all the way through)


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

dhslovak said:


> ever seen the vid of Bender doing a backflip? Yeah, whatever your opinion of the guy as a rider it takes SOME skill to pull a backflip on a bike that big. Granted, there are kids that are like 12 that can do the same on a HT, but it just looks hard as heck to pull off with over a foot of travel.


nope iv never scene that vid post a link to it.


----------



## SteveeD (Nov 21, 2006)

> I'm petty positive those stickers say Avalanche. Bender is a tool, maybe you kids should focus more on bike skill than taking five cranks and then pulling up.





> If you've seen him hit a drop you'd know that he lands all over the back tire. He isn't even good at his "expertise". He's just had some luck a few times.
> The few remaining Bender fans need to get over it. And no no one's ever made it. He had to crash it four times before deciding that the tranny wasn't steep enough.


Bender is the man. You can't come close to that. He does his style of riding, and it looks like he has a good time. You would be dead by now if you attempted what he does. EVER SEEN TRIALS RIDERS? THEY LAND ALL OVER THE BACK TIRE.

You and those people that marginalize freeriding are all the same. Its beauty in action, and its a shame that you are blind to that. Just because you can't do it, doesn't make it stupid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

WWW.PINKBIKE.COM


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes, if I tried stupid, styleless **** like bender does I would be dead, and it is a slap in the face that Bender hasn't died yet. Do people like Berrecloth, Basagoitia, Lunn, etc. who happen to have style, go huge and still manage to land their tricks somehow make freeriding something less exciting? Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

BFLO and Phibb need to start using their PMs instead of agrgueing back and forth on almost every post


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

hahahahahahahaha, this comment made me laugh

fishhead67 (1 month ago)
awesome hes so good hes my fav MTBer


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

ha ha nice one Jake.

Ok here it is the first pic is a pic of his old bike.......when he used to ride a avalanche.

Now he rides a Risse Bigfoot.

His bike has 12" of front travel and 15" of rear travel........the bike has 2 rear shocks, the second one is for something like to slow down the rebound of the first shock.


----------



## n8whitie (Dec 18, 2006)

I think Bender deserves all the hype he gets. He has the heart and drive to do all the crazy sh1t he does and it is extremely entertaining to watch.... because I'm sure as sh1t not going to throw my self off of a 55 ft cliff. Of course I've never met the guy so I can't comment on him personally but I think he is an awesome rider to watch on videos.


----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

The only thing that Bender has are balls the size of Texas, and I comment him for that. But anyone who says Bender has style or is a great rider is out of their mind. He just pedals a few times (then this is where the balls come into play) pulls up and basically holds on until he hits the ground, sometimes lands it, sometimes doesn't. Either way I think that it is kind of pointless to do that, and he should work more on style on smaller stuff, than just trying to kill himself. 

Each to his own 

I'm not saying that Benders "Freeride" doesn't take skill, but it takes a considerable amount less that any other type of Freeriding. 

And for whoever said that Trials riders land on the back wheel all the time, Like Bender, I say wtf Bender is not a trials rider, Trials riders are extremely skilled individuals that do not hop off 55' cliffs.


----------



## n8whitie (Dec 18, 2006)

Its definitely more balls than skill....... I think if he tries his crazy tricks for much longer he's not going to be around for too long.


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

it balls before brain and hes got no brain.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

You Bender haters are just dumb kids with nothing better to do. Get a life, and grow up. They guy RIPS, and has done a lot more riding than just drops. Sure, maybe he doesn't do all the tricks of the top pros, but the guy makes you whiny little brats look like nothings.


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

im not saying hes noot cool im just saying hes go balls the size of ostrage eggs


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

SteveeD said:


> Bender is the man. You can't come close to that. He does his style of riding, and it looks like he has a good time. You would be dead by now if you attempted what he does. EVER SEEN TRIALS RIDERS? THEY LAND ALL OVER THE BACK TIRE.
> 
> You and those people that marginalize freeriding are all the same. Its beauty in action, and its a shame that you are blind to that. Just because you can't do it, doesn't make it stupid.


Trials riding is irrelavanet to FR. They ride HTs and have to land like that to keep their knees in-tact. I'm sorry if you disagree but if you can't come off a drop in the right body position to avoid landing your back tire 3 feet ahead of the front especially if you have a tranny then you suck at dooing drops. This in no way marganinilizes freeriding. It just points out his redicuolus lack of style. The man has ten times the balls of any of us but face it he's a styleless hick that doesn't deserve to be a pro biker. He should take his freak-show somewhere else. BTW He is a super-cool guy and I would love to hang about with him in a totally non-biking context.

Anyone could send a backflip in the right situation. It's one of the easiest stunts on a nice jump. No I haven't sent them but I've seen plenty of amatuers stick em' first try and I'd love to try one on the right jump,

Yeah this Josh-fan thread should be on pinkbike.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> You Bender haters are just dumb kids with nothing better to do. Get a life, and grow up. They guy RIPS, and has done a lot more riding than just drops. Sure, maybe he doesn't do all the tricks of the top pros, but the guy makes you whiny little brats look like nothings.


I'm gonna get flamed for this. I suck but I think I have infinitely more style than him on the steeps. Face it drops are all he got recognition for and if you watch vids his drop technique sucks.

BENDER IS NO LONGER COOL: FACE IT KIDDIES

As an individual he's extremely cool.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Any dudes knocking bender, watch his segment in NSX, and the little deal about him on the red bull retrospective...

I can't remember but he hits a backflip or a backflip to a hipped landing. Anyways, it shows him riding trails instead of doing drops. He can ride, the drop side of things is just what he's known for. No, he's not berrecloth, but neither is dave watson or wade simmons. Bender is exciting, and sends things that others won't try. He doesn't have BMX skills or style, but he's definitely a better rider than most privateers.


----------



## madmavic (Dec 22, 2005)

he is extremely inspirational to say the least. hes an innovator. If all these haters and shyt talkers had half the "style" he has balls, they would all be pro. MAD PROPS TO BENDER FOR RISKING HIS HEALTH TO PUSH THE SPORT FORWARD!!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Why do so many of you small people have the desire to hate somebody that you have never even ridden with? If Bender wasn't as famous, you would think he was sick, if a bit sketchy. But since he has made a name for himself that most of us will never have, you think it's okay to pour out vehement hatred of the guy in a public forum. Go to Utah. Ride with him a few times, because I am pretty sure he will ride with you unless he has seen all the shitt you talk. Then at least you are qualified to hate him if you still want to.

No, Bender is not my friend. But I had coffee with him in Springdale one time and he was super cool, funny, and offered to show us trails whenever we wanted. It made me feel really awful to think of all the crap that gets spewed about this guy just because of his riding style.

Grow up, get a life.

JMH


----------



## ratmfreak99 (Aug 22, 2006)

The hard truth,
Bender has done so much for the sport not just pushing the limits but he has created the limites. Where would rampage be with out his style. yah maybe this year some one will win with a 360 or back flip but lets face it some of the largest competitions are all about going big. 
Oh and yes any thing is possible off of a perfect jump. But we are talking about maybe a n hour work/prep for a 30 footer.
Yah some people have huge jumps made for them by teams of 20 people into perfect transitions. As for me I by a $15 rack and hit the sh...it.
And one more thing - go big or go home - good thing all yal are in front of the key pad. 
Keep up the publicity.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

I wasn't going to get involved in this thread, but what the heck.

To the OP: that was from New World Disorder 2, he was on the Risse/Karpiel team. The frame he's running was a custom built Apocalypse, a bike built for hitting drops like the Jah. 12" front, 13" rear, the rear was through two linked shocks (coil and air). Although there is some debate about how they function, I spoke to Karpiel (long time ago, when they were still in business) about it. The front air shock acted as a bottom out control for the main coil, so he wouldn't get bucked on the big landings. How well that worked...see for yourself in the vid.
The other picture shows Bender's Armageddon with Avalanche suspension, he was only with them for a short time before switching to Marzocchi and the Super Monster. He switches sponsors a lot.

Its pretty amazing how big a name he made for himself. A thread about a drop he did years ago is just popping up now. He's a part of mountain bike history whether people want him to be or not. Gotta respect that if anything. What do I think of him as a rider? He's a fellow mountain biker. That's enough for me.


----------



## n8whitie (Dec 18, 2006)

KavuRider said:


> I wasn't going to get involved in this thread, but what the heck.
> 
> To the OP: that was from New World Disorder 2, he was on the Risse/Karpiel team. The frame he's running was a custom built Apocalypse, a bike built for hitting drops like the Jah. 12" front, 13" rear, the rear was through two linked shocks (coil and air). Although there is some debate about how they function, I spoke to Karpiel (long time ago, when they were still in business) about it. The front air shock acted as a bottom out control for the main coil, so he wouldn't get bucked on the big landings. How well that worked...see for yourself in the vid.
> The other picture shows Bender's Armageddon with Avalanche suspension, he was only with them for a short time before switching to Marzocchi and the Super Monster. He switches sponsors a lot.
> ...


SOLID:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dhslovak (Sep 8, 2004)

Check out the last part of this vid, like the last minute or so. I'm kinda confused as to whether they're showing a trials rider like Ryan Leech or if it's Bender doing that stuff. I've never heard of him doing any trials stuff, but it may explain why he lands on his back wheel


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

n8whitie said:


> Its definitely more balls than skill....... I think if he tries his crazy tricks for much longer he's not going to be around for too long.


He's not REALLY around anymore already. Here about his heinous crash?


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

Bender has done nothing to advance this sport. That is the direction the sport is getting away from. Hell the pros want to make slopestyle courses smaller beacsu they just don't make sense anymore. I've already said twice that I know he's a super cool guy. He just doesn't have the requisite smoothness on variety of skills to be a pro rider. Maybe he should start his own "Evil Knievel" sideshow act. Motorcross guys hated on him back in the day. BTW I talked to him at The Five Days of Freeride Fury in Silverton. Like I said cool guy but not a pro-caliber rider and at his height he got more press than any other pro. Is that wreckless styless crap good for our image? NO


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

..........


----------



## madmavic (Dec 22, 2005)

DeepSouthBuilder said:


> Bender has done nothing to advance this sport. That is the direction the sport is getting away from. Hell the pros want to make slopestyle courses smaller beacsu they just don't make sense anymore. I've already said twice that I know he's a super cool guy. He just doesn't have the requisite smoothness on variety of skills to be a pro rider. Maybe he should start his own "Evil Knievel" sideshow act. Motorcross guys hated on him back in the day. BTW I talked to him at The Five Days of Freeride Fury in Silverton. Like I said cool guy but not a pro-caliber rider and at his height he got more press than any other pro. Is that wreckless styless crap good for our image? NO


what in your opinion defines a pro?


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

Ability to read the terrain well enough to be competant and stylish in any situation and smoothness and ability to make the terrain work to his advantage. Hell, Zink is entering a few DH races this year. If you don't know the body position you need to be in to come off the edge of a drop in order to avoid landing with your back tire that far ahead then you don't know how to do a drop. Maybe he should try clipless pedals. That's the easy way out of that problem.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

phib1134 said:


> dose anybody know of anybody that has acutally landet it. And what bike is josh bender rideing in this vid


If you listen to the video he talks about spending the night in the hospital there. It's on the drive out to Harper (on the right side) just outside of Kamloops. It's totally massive....just the fact that he attempted it is crazy to me.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DeepSouthBuilder said:


> ....Hell, Zink is entering a few DH races this year....


bender used to be the state dh champ from where ever the hell he was from....


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok
As no one is willing to change their mind and the OP has gotten the answers he asked for I think this thread has to die or move to pinkbike.
This is stupid.


----------



## madmavic (Dec 22, 2005)

DeepSouthBuilder said:


> Ok
> As no one is willing to change their mind and the OP has gotten the answers he asked for I think this thread has to die or move to pinkbike.
> This is stupid.


lead the march...


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

DeepSouthBuilder said:


> Bender has done nothing to advance this sport. That is the direction the sport is getting away from. Hell the pros want to make slopestyle courses smaller beacsu they just don't make sense anymore. I've already said twice that I know he's a super cool guy. He just doesn't have the requisite smoothness on variety of skills to be a pro rider. Maybe he should start his own "Evil Knievel" sideshow act. Motorcross guys hated on him back in the day. BTW I talked to him at The Five Days of Freeride Fury in Silverton. Like I said cool guy but not a pro-caliber rider and at his height he got more press than any other pro. Is that wreckless styless crap good for our image? NO


I wasn't gonna comment on this thread since Bender bashing is such a popular past time . The fact of the matter is that Bender _has_ done alot for the sport. While I think jumping off of huge sh!t for the sake of jumping off of huge sh!t is a bit narrow minded, it's hard to deny that he's a visionary who has effectively changed people's ideas about what is possible on a bike. On top of that, anyone who's ridden Silverton or Keystone over the last season or three will agree that he has done great things for the state of (legal) DH/FR trails in CO, and when I ran into him and a few local pros up at Keystone last summer, he didn't look like much of a hack to me. Sure hucking your meat into oblivion is kinda stupid, but if you haven't seen the guy ride (actual trails) in person, you don't really have room to talk.


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

Kamloops BC, its got the flattest landing ever and is completely impossible


----------



## .Danno. (Jun 18, 2005)

Here's a pic of the drop that Bender broke his back trying. It was taken when we were out riding the Virgin area last April.

We're standing just above the takeoff, and you can see the raked out landing in the lower right corner. It's huge.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

jazzy jibber said:


> Kamloops BC, its got the flattest landing ever and is completely impossible


I wouldn't say it's the flattest landing ever. As a matter of fact, I wouldn't say it's flat at all.....but a drop of that magnitude certainly needs a steeper tranny and it might help if he didn't land rear wheel first so often.

I was riding with some of the boys from Full Boar (Tysun and Brando) and they were all there when he attempted it and said it was the craziest thing they'd ever witnessed.

Cheers,
EBX


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

on OLN's tv show holy**** they had a sgement on bender, it was a majority of his bigger drops, and crashes, then some djs, and park riding. the last thign on it was a video segment fof the drop pictured above. i had never scene it before until a couple weeks ago, let me tell yoou that drop is massive, and crazy. he smacks the hard so ground so fastt, it is the craziest noise when he hits the ground to.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll say that he is a good rider and he does have heart for trying a drop again and again, but hucking the biggest cliff you can is just plain stuipd. It is entertaining for a little while, but its stupid. A couple weeks ago I saw a video where a bunch of kids had tazers, and were tazering each other. I would put that in the same category as beder drops. fun to watch, but really stupid


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

SteveeD said:


> Bender is the man. You can't come close to that. He does his style of riding, and it looks like he has a good time. You would be dead by now if you attempted what he does. EVER SEEN TRIALS RIDERS? THEY LAND ALL OVER THE BACK TIRE.


have u ever landed a large drop on a dual suspension bike? why do you think bender crashes so much, because he lands in the worst possible way. Wow seriously, you obviously have never done any real freeriding, or watched people with skill. YOU ARE A BAD PERSON


----------



## SteveeD (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE]have u ever landed a large drop on a dual suspension bike?[[/QUOTE]

No, because after Bender, there's no such thing as a large drop.


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

Gemini2k05 said:


> have u ever landed a large drop on a dual suspension bike? why do you think bender crashes so much, because he lands in the worst possible way. Wow seriously, you obviously have never done any real freeriding, or watched people with skill. YOU ARE A BAD PERSON


true dat.


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

Rover Nick said:


> I'll say that he is a good rider and he does have heart for trying a drop again and again, but hucking the biggest cliff you can is just plain stuipd. It is entertaining for a little while, but its stupid. A couple weeks ago I saw a video where a bunch of kids had tazers, and were tazering each other. I would put that in the same category as beder drops. fun to watch, but really stupid


haha sad but true.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

In case your intrested, this is one of the better tazer video's

http://www.break.com/index/tazed_while_shotgunnning_beer.html


----------



## SteveeD (Nov 21, 2006)

Look, you should think this one through a bit. I haven't done any drops much over twelve feet, but I can do those very easily. There is a technique to landing with a less than ideal transition (a transition that is too shallow to match your trajectory). Anybody can land a drop when there is a perfect transition. However, in the case of a flatter tranny, you can still be smooth. Its only the people who have grown up on big squish bikes who learned to just go off the drop and bottom out the suspension. Instead of this "both wheels at the same time thing," I extend my body in the air, let my back wheel touch first, and let my body compress, as the front wheel touches. OK, this is a smooth technique to land drops with a shallow transition - MY ARGUMENT HERE IS THAT THIS IS ONE STYLE TO LANDING THAT I USE EFFECTIVELY SO YOU CAN"T RULE IT OUT COMPLETELY.

SINCE THE ACCELERATON DUE TO GRAVITY INCREASES EXPONENTIALLY WITH HEIGHT, the force of the 55 foot drop Jah Drop must be off the charts compared to a 40 footer or 30 footer. 

Therefore, there are few people who know what technique is the best for such a beast


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

...who cares how he rides or if he lands stuff, he is just doing his thing, isnt that pretty much what freeriding is all about?


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Heard that ECB. Everyone has their own release. 5 ft drops or 50. What is viewed as easy and novice, techy and dangerous, or simply retarded and brainless may be a threshold of personal accomplishment in any one person's mind and ambition. He's out riding and doing his own thing and just cause his personal goals are 39 feet taller than yours, why bash? Leave him be. I'll never attempt 5% of what that guy goes after and I'm ok with that. But at the same time, I'll enjoy watching every second of him rolling off that lip and flying (stylin' or not). I'm not a die-hard Bender fan at all, but I am all about DH, Freeride and pushing your own limit and growing as a rider and individual. The dude represents an extreme niche' within the sport. Cannot deny that.


----------



## .Danno. (Jun 18, 2005)

SteveeD said:


> SINCE THE ACCELERATON DUE TO GRAVITY INCREASES EXPONENTIALLY WITH HEIGHT


Not when I went to highschool. Acceleration due to gravity is a constant 32 ft/s/s.

The energy you have to deal with when you hit the tranny linearly (not exponentially) increases with height.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

I am the Walrus; Bender gives good foot massages.


----------



## scot-tea (Jan 24, 2007)

*the three wise men*

fisher invented the wheel, palmer invented downhill and bender invented freeride. none of this is true. bless you bender, but jumping off big stuff won't make you taller


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

dhslovak said:


> Check out the last part of this vid, like the last minute or so. I'm kinda confused as to whether they're showing a trials rider like Ryan Leech or if it's Bender doing that stuff. I've never heard of him doing any trials stuff, but it may explain why he lands on his back wheel


hahahahahah

In that video he says:
Whenever I see someone doing the stuff I do and get hurt, I shake my head and think "Natural Selection"

Oh and the guy doing trials is definitely not Bender


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I know its somewhat old, but anyone knows what happened to him after this crash?? 




Looks pretty gnarly...


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I know its somewhat old, but anyone knows what happened to him after this crash??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow... can you say broken tailbone?


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

He walked away without injury. 
Pretty amazing considering how hard he hits.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

wow, people are stupid
k, so i skipped the last 2 pages, but clearly thats an avalanche fork
and thats got 2 shocks, karpiel apocalypse. I had one, pretty badass bike.
but yea, wow why did i even join in on this stupid topic?


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

SteveeD said:


> Look, you should think this one through a bit. I haven't done any drops much over twelve feet, but I can do those very easily. There is a technique to landing with a less than ideal transition (a transition that is too shallow to match your trajectory). Anybody can land a drop when there is a perfect transition. However, in the case of a flatter tranny, you can still be smooth. Its only the people who have grown up on big squish bikes who learned to just go off the drop and bottom out the suspension. Instead of this "both wheels at the same time thing," I extend my body in the air, let my back wheel touch first, and let my body compress, as the front wheel touches. OK, this is a smooth technique to land drops with a shallow transition - MY ARGUMENT HERE IS THAT THIS IS ONE STYLE TO LANDING THAT I USE EFFECTIVELY SO YOU CAN"T RULE IT OUT COMPLETELY.
> 
> SINCE THE ACCELERATON DUE TO GRAVITY INCREASES EXPONENTIALLY WITH HEIGHT, the force of the 55 foot drop Jah Drop must be off the charts compared to a 40 footer or 30 footer.
> 
> Therefore, there are few people who know what technique is the best for such a beast


Thanks for helping me understand the true physics behind it.

  
What has the world come to? Save me Jesus.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> WWW.PINKBIKE.COM


HAHA, I know Im late quoting this. First time back here in a few weeks and every thread ive read so far makes my head hurt.:skep:


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Bender is a DUMBASS plain and simple.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

RYAN E said:


> Bender is a DUMBASS plain and simple.


his personality is made for show, but there is no denying his place in bike history.......


----------



## SteveeD (Nov 21, 2006)

View attachment 241016

(1) Jah Drop, (2) 32 foot drop, (3) 20 footer (My Goal for this summer), and (4) 12 footer (my PB).

View attachment jahF(avg)2.bmp

View attachment jahF(avg)3.bmp

View attachment jahF(avg)5.bmp

View attachment Jahballistic1.bmp


These graphs come from this formula:
Average Force of Impact=(Mass X Impact Velocity^2) Divided by Distance Traveled after Impact ((THE RISSE BIGFOOT) + the ground squish, leaving your body with the rest) Based on this equation, you can divide the average Force of impact several times by extending your body. (Trials bikers do it with very little forward velocity, the rest of us try to do it with as much forward velocity as possible.)

Impact Velocity is found by finding Tangential Velocity upon impact (or speed in the direction you're traveling along your trajectory), which equals the square root of (Speed on leaving the lip squared times the speed you're falling sqared). Then, you multiply that by the sine ( which is just some constant you can look up) of the Impact Angle (which equals the angle of trajectory on impact minus the angle of your tranny!). Its the Impact Velocity!

The x axis shows the angle of impact, 0 - 90 degrees, the Y axis shows the speed of impact. The Z - axis shows average force of impact. As you can see in the first graph, highlighting the relative average forces of impact on a drop to flat, a 55 foot drop is much, much rougher than a 32 footer. Obviously, nobody would attempt such a thing to flat! (But, it demonstrates the level of magnitude of the drop).

In the next set of graphs, seen from a different angle, you can see the tranny in action. That's where it goes from 0 to its peak force. We know that a transition can make for a butter smooth drop - here you can see it - from 0 G to beyond survivable.

I believe Bender sustained between 10 to 50G's at the moment of impact when whiping on the Jah Drop, based on the range of possible tranny angles, possible huck speeds, and possible soil conditions. That's similar to a light to moderate car crash, I think.

The ballistics graph is of a freerider hucking at 0 degrees to the horizon, at variable rates of speed. In it, you can visualize your perfect transition angle. It is based on the formula - Forward Distance in Meters equals the square root of (Distance fallen in Meters divided by 1/2 of 9.81) all multiplied by Forward Velocity in Meters per Second.

To find the Perfect Transition Angle! (its the tangent of your trajectory at landing):
The Vertical Rate of Speed divided by The Horizontal Rate of Speed is the Tangent of your Angle!

[Edit] Since I'm trying to learn math...:madman: 
This graph is more practical for our application:
X=launch velocity
Y=slope of transition (rise/run)
Z=average force of impact
Z(x,y)=(mass)(([ rate of fall ]-(sin)(sqrt(x^2+[ rate of fall ]^2))))^2/[ stopping distance]
View attachment tran,launch,force.bmp

Just plug in the numbers, and you know how much its gonna hurt.


----------



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

Do you know why they call it teh jah drop? Because you hit your jaw 2 times. When you huck it and land, your jaw slams into the handlebars. When you fly off the bike in three frontlflips and land you slam your jaw into the ground. Than you sit there and cry because your jaw hurts so much. TEH JAH JAW! LOL, LOL!!!!!!! I AM SOOOOO FUNNY, yes, yes, yes! "Oh it's teh jah." 


Shredder111=)


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

SteveeD said:


> View attachment 241016
> 
> (1) Jah Drop, (2) 32 foot drop, (3) 20 footer (My Goal for this summer), and (4) 12 footer (my PB).
> 
> ...


Man, you're good.

But, seriously, you need a life. Ride a bike.


----------



## D-line (Dec 5, 2005)

It is on the way to Harper mountain in Kamloops, I've seen it, it is way to flat!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

SteveeD said:


> View attachment 241016
> 
> (1) Jah Drop, (2) 32 foot drop, (3) 20 footer (My Goal for this summer), and (4) 12 footer (my PB).
> 
> ...


haha, good stuff


----------

